

Why Bank of America, why? - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/12/20/why-bank-of-america-why/

======
daughart
More importantly, why do their ATM machines hold on to your card until after
they give you money, practically begging you to leave your card behind if
you're even mildly distracted or intoxicated?

~~~
jacobquick
They changed this in the newer machines, it takes your card and gives it back
before the rest of the process now. Also emails you a receipt instead of
printing one out.

Of course, I'd prefer they not print my email on the screen in giant bold
letters.

